# Hot Pants Increase Metabollock Rate!



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

http://zaggora.com/how-it-works/

*The research revealed:*

*
*



*HotPants increase the effectiveness of exercise over 30 minutes*


*HotPants increased the metabolic rate in the hour after 30 minutes of exercise *


*HotPants increase energy expenditure in the resting stage after exercise *


*The core temperature of each subject was increased when wearing HotPants *


*Thermal sensation was significantly greater, but comfortable, in HotPants*
*
*


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

i dont think id get away with wearing these down the gym


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> i dont think id get away with wearing these down the gym


Butt if you can increase your core temperature and effectiveness of your workout then who cares what people think!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

rectus said:


> http://zaggora.com/how-it-works/
> 
> *The research revealed:*
> 
> ...


not the hot pants I had in mind mate


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

really in the females forum section ? bit of respect...:laugh:


----------

